# 16-bit MS DOS subsystem error



## kkwikness (Jan 25, 2005)

I try running an older game of mine and when I try to play it I get an error message. "C:\DAGFALL\DAGGER.EXE Invalid startup directory, please check your pif file. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application." Is there a way around this? Thanks for any help!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I've moved this to the Games forum for more response 

Have you tried reinstalling the game, as it may be a corrupt file? Also, what is the name of this game, and I'm assuming you're running Windows XP.

Regards

eddie


----------



## kkwikness (Jan 25, 2005)

I try running an older game of mine and when I try to play it I get an error message. "C:\DAGFALL\DAGGER.EXE Invalid startup directory, please check your pif file. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application." Is there a way around this? Thanks for any help! I'm running windows xp and the error message is titled 16-bit MS DOS subsystem error.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Get the XP Fix:

http://www.visualtour.com/downloads/


----------



## kkwikness (Jan 25, 2005)

i tried installing that exe file but it didn't seem to work, is there something else i could try?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Go into the Windows folder, there is another folder in there called "Repair" which has a copy of the autoexec.nt file, just copy it over the old one in the System32 folder.


----------



## kkwikness (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry that didn't work either, thanks for helping me though


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Maybe this will be of some help: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324767


----------



## kkwikness (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't think that's the right link, the error message has something to do with a "pif" file

"Invalid startup directory, please check your pif file"


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah I think you're right. I was thinking about a different 16 bit subsystem error. Sorry about that 

It sounds like maybe a corrupted file. 
Have you tried reinstalling this game?


----------



## Neumie (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm guessing here but is the game you're trying to play called The elder scrolls 2 daggerfall. If it is then this game is petty buggy. Try and look for the latest patch for it. If you are using Xp try compatibility mode to see if it'll work. I don't know how that game will behave under XP though.


----------



## kkwikness (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah thats the game, i give up i can't get it to work, sucks, i loved that game


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

looks like a MS-DOS game to me... You may need a DOS emulator like DOSBOX


----------



## ed006m3398 (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm tring to install a program on to my computer it lets the install page come up but when i install it 16 bit windows subsystem can you help.


----------



## ed006m3398 (Jan 28, 2005)

ed006m3398 said:


> i'm tring to install a program on to my computer it lets the install page come up but when i install it 16 bit windows subsystem can you help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

ed006m3398 said:


> i'm tring to install a program on to my computer it lets the install page come up but when i install it 16 bit windows subsystem can you help.


What version of Windows?

Post the full error message


----------



## ed006m3398 (Jan 28, 2005)

windows xp


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

If you are receiving the 16 bit subsystem error, try either

Go into the Windows folder, there is another folder in there called "Repair" which has a copy of the autoexec.nt file, just copy it over the old one in the System32 folder.

or the XP Fix: http://www.visualtour.com/downloads/


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Like I said in the other thread that you made, you may need a dos emulator because most of DOS games do not run under Windows XP. DOXBOX is the best one out there.

Please try to keep all of the same issue/s in the same thread. That way we know what has been suggested.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Threads merged. Please continue here.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: thank you


----------

